# CM9 Alpha 2 - Issue with stock email client



## mkizer (Feb 23, 2012)

Just upgraded from CM7 to CM9a2 today, and most everything is working fine (Logmein Ignition finally works on the Touchpad!).

One issue is that the stock email application closes immediately after launch with the message: Unfortunately, Email has stopped
One of the proposed fixes was to go into Settings->Apps->All->Email
and clear data and cache.

When I go into this page, all of the buttons (including force stop, disable, clear data, clear cache) are disabled.

Anyone run into this one?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

mkizer said:


> Just upgraded from CM7 to CM9a2 today, and most everything is working fine (Logmein Ignition finally works on the Touchpad!).
> 
> One issue is that the stock email application closes immediately after launch with the message: Unfortunately, Email has stopped
> One of the proposed fixes was to go into Settings->Apps->All->Email
> ...


So you did an UPGRADE. May be that's why.
Did you try to deleting all your email account and add them back?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

CM9 works best if you format data... Many of us had nothing but problems when we upgraded from CM7.


----------



## mkizer (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, I did an upgrade form CM7 first just as a test, and all went fairly smoothly.
Deleting the Exchange account, wiping the Email data, and then re-adding the account did the trick. Thanks!


----------



## froz (Oct 23, 2011)

Ahh. Yes same here. Must be something bad with the data from the start. I had cleared everything b4 the CM9 A2 build and couldn't get live to work. after clearing data (cache wasn't even there) and resetting up the account voila. Thanks!


----------



## xtrema (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry being a noob. I also upgrade from CM7 to CM9 A2. How do I clear data or reinstall from scrtach?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Boot into recovery and format data.

Otherwise you could go into settings... Backup & Reset... and do a Factory Reset. No need to erase the sdcard tho.


----------



## xtrema (Feb 25, 2012)

booting into recovery is like a standard reboot. And factory reset clear some data but it works similar reboot.

and other ideas? can i boot into WebOS and delete some files under usb mode?


----------



## Doniuppa (Sep 3, 2011)

Is there a targeted way to just wipe the email data? Everything else is working except the exchange sync. If I use the factory reset option won't I need to reinstall everything?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Doniuppa (Sep 3, 2011)

I got this to work as follows:

Set backup for my Google account.
Deleted all accounts
Once all accounts were removed then the delete data option was available from settings/apps/email
Cleared the data
Added back all my accounts 
Working now!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

